# FS: tank (the end...)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is 110g Talll 48"x18"x30" tall.
stand is furniture quality real hard wood with reddish stain.
has Glass tops and one 48" T5HO diy into the Diy Canopy.
Tank and canopy is 7/10 few scrtches not really noticable when full.
stand is 9/10 and set up tp hold a smaller sump inside.
looking for $350 OBO.
Pick up in Port Moody.

























PM if interested.
thanks,
Adrian.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

i sent a pm to you


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm coming your way !


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this beauty of a tank still looking for a new home....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday morning bump...


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm trying to convince my wife that I need this. Is there anything else included besides the tank and stand?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife that I need this. Is there anything else included besides the tank and stand?


You get the tank,stand,glass tops and canopy with a single T5ho light.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another bump


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump...


----------



## chaloupa (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I was closer as I would LOVE this tank. It is absolutely stunning and would be perfect for my discus tank. ARGH....wish you were on the island!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up there.....
this tank looking for a new home.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Why is this not sold its a good deal.


----------



## chaloupa (Apr 29, 2010)

lednail said:


> Why is this not sold its a good deal.


Because "I" can't get there to get it. I sooo want this tank. It would look spectacular in my kitchen where my SW tank was.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another couple days and another bump.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for a great deal.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

chaloupa said:


> Because "I" can't get there to get it. I sooo want this tank. It would look spectacular in my kitchen where my SW tank was.....


So um why dont ya give some member a call and see if he will move it for ya ...20 bucks... if you can get the man power together ...almost a better deal than the tank.. seriously though if you have cash and want the tank send me a pm. Pay the gas ...supply the man power ( I cant lift ) and that empty spot in your kitchen will be filled . 
Im getting tired of seeing this poor tank needing a home 

Bump for a smokin deal...


EDIT !!!.......sorry if ya read on I kinda missed part of your address ...if ya ever move to north vancouver give me a call


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> So um why dont ya give some member a call and see if he will move it for ya ...20 bucks... if you can get the man power together ...almost a better deal than the tank.. seriously though if you have cash and want the tank send me a pm. Pay the gas ...supply the man power ( I cant lift ) and that empty spot in your kitchen will be filled .
> Im getting tired of seeing this poor tank needing a home
> 
> Bump for a smokin deal...


LMFAO Billy!!!!
You're gonna move that puppy up to North Vancouver Island for $20???? 
You Da Man Buddy!!!!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> So um why dont ya give some member a call and see if he will move it for ya ...20 bucks... if you can get the man power together ...almost a better deal than the tank.. seriously though if you have cash and want the tank send me a pm. Pay the gas ...supply the man power ( I cant lift ) and that empty spot in your kitchen will be filled .
> Im getting tired of seeing this poor tank needing a home
> 
> Bump for a smokin deal...


North Vancouver Island is a fair bit more than $20 drive...IMO
But thanks for offering to help Bill..


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LMFAO Billy!!!!
> You're gonna move that puppy up to North Vancouver Island for $20????
> You Da Man Buddy!!!!!!
> Cheers!!!


LMFAO...............OMG How did I miss the island part ....what a numbskull!!!

Sheesh !! why does this happen to me ....poop!
guees I will have to add a couple of hundred to that one huh ....maybe 4 ..
Thanks Don ....sheesh .....oh well ...it was the thought that counted


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LMFAO...............OMG How did I miss the island part ....what a numbskull!!!
> 
> Sheesh !! why does this happen to me ....poop!
> guees I will have to add a couple of hundred to that one huh ....maybe 4 ..
> Thanks Don ....sheesh .....oh well ...it was the thought that counted


It's that Big Ole Heart of yours Buddy!!! 
A great thought indeed!!
Cheers!!


----------



## chaloupa (Apr 29, 2010)

And it was super nice of you to offer....but I kinda figured you'd maybe made an error when you offered to do it for $20!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just another bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ..............taking respectable offers....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Wow. Want. How about that $20 move to where I am...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

one more time to the top......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day and still no offer........lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Wow. Want. How about that $20 move to where I am...


Isn't Billy taking a road trip to PG. Get him a truck


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I don't think my floor can hold that much weight. I live in a trailer


----------

